# Fear it's not enough.



## jbillings (Feb 3, 2018)

I've searched these boards for a while, this is my first post. 
I've struggled with IBS since I was a child, now 30 years old. 
I seem to have found a food plan that works to control my symptoms but I fear that I will begin to lack proper nutrition if followed for too long. 
I guess what I am looking for is some support and understanding.

Maybe some hope that what I'm eating looks sufficient?

breakfast:

white rice

tsp ghee

lunch:

smoothie:

blueberries

hemp seed

ground flax seed

maca powder

spirulina powder

dinner:

white rice

4oz protein (salmon or ground turkey)

tsp olive oil

I take a B12 and vitamin D supplement daily.

The lack of fruit and vegetables concerns me. I've got to the point that no vegetables are safe. Berries are the only fruit that works.


----------



## ContactLenz (Feb 4, 2018)

Maybe switch to brown rice instead of white rice? Also, does oatmeal work for you? It's very healthy. As far as vegetables, zucchini is easy on the stomach, not sure if you have tried it.


----------

